# Pinarello sizing help please?



## deepakvrao (Dec 18, 2008)

Had posted this elsewhere but saw that there is a Pinarello forum so posting again.

Hi Guys,

I am looking at the FPQuattro and they have 53 and 54. 

My current bike which fits me great has a ETT of 54.3 cm, and a head tube of 15 cm. I use 4, 5mm spacers for a good fit, and my saddle is half a cm pushed back.

The 53 Pina has 54.5 and a headtube of 14.4, while the 54 Pina has ETT of 55 and headtube of 15.2.

I was originally looking at the 53, but now am thinking of the 54. A friend says that the 54 is a really big bike, and his partner who is 6'2" rides one. I am only 5'8" but with long legs. Inseam is 82.5cms [32.5 inches]. I think his partner rides a smaller frame for an aggressive fit, while I could have a relaxed fit on the same size.

No chance to try at all, and this will be a online purchase. Suggestions?

Is the 54 'really' that much bigger than a 53?

I live in India, cannot try a bike, have to buy online, and have no chance for a return.


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

I would suggest looking at stack and reach numbers for both your current setup and the Pinarello. Pinarello bike sizing is very different as I normally ride a 57-58cm frame and I ride a 55cm Pinarello frame. 

Let us know what you are riding currently and maybe we can help more.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

i would go with the 53. It will fit you much better


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

I usually ride a 56 but with Pinarello I ride a 54. I am 5'11" (180cm) with a 82 cm inseam.


----------



## deepakvrao (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm 5'8" but my inseam is 82.5, and that's why I think I might be better suited for the 54. How are you guys measuring inseam?

Stack and reach of the Pinarello 54 is 555 and 384

Stack and reach of my old CAAD9 which fitted me well is 546 and 383. I had 30,, of spacers on the CAAD though.


----------



## deepakvrao (Dec 18, 2008)

masi85 said:


> I usually ride a 56 but with Pinarello I ride a 54. I am 5'11" (180cm) with a 82 cm inseam.


What size stem do uyou have on that 54?


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

120mm but I also use a zero setback seatpost.


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can someone explain why the Pinarello frame sizes are different?
Maybe i don't get it, but when you compare two frames of different brands you only have to check HT (Headtube) and Top tube Lenght Center-Center horizontal to see if the frame will fit. With slooping frames you will see much more seatpost so you have to check if the seatpost is long enough with a traditional frame. Too much head tube spacers looks silly so why pick a smaller frame with more head tube spacers?

I Have the some "problem" as the topic starter. I will fit a size CC56 dogma but then I have too much Head tube spacers. Instead I think I should go for a CC57.5 with only 2 head tube spacers.


----------



## deepakvrao (Dec 18, 2008)

Got the 54, and it's a great fit. Happy I did not go the 53 route. Could have fitted the 53 too, but saddle would have been further back, and I would have needed one more spacer.


----------

